# I nomignoli degli innamorati



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Premesso che li odio, che i massimi nomignoli che uso sono "amò" "tesò" "amore"  "tesshoro", in casi del tutto eccezionali (quando voglio qualcosa....). :incazzato:
Solo una volta (cioè in un'unica occasione) diedi un nomignolo "all'amico" di un ragazzo che frequentavo...:carneval:

Quali sono i vostri nomignoli preferiti, quelli che avete usato in passato?
Se vi va...anche quelli che usate ora.


----------



## Ewy (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Premesso che li odio, che i massimi nomignoli che uso sono "amò" "tesò" "amore" "tesshoro", in casi del tutto eccezionali (quando voglio qualcosa....). :incazzato:
> Solo una volta (cioè in un'unica occasione) diedi un nomignolo "all'amico" di un ragazzo che frequentavo...:carneval:
> 
> Quali sono i vostri nomignoli preferiti, quelli che avete usato in passato?
> Se vi va...anche quelli che usate ora.



Cucciola,  in intimita' : Cucciolotta mia!:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Cucciola,  in intimita' : Cucciolotta mia!:mexican:


Cioè...tu stai facendo sarazac e le dici "cucciolotta mia" ...io potrei rimanerci si sasso...


----------



## stellina (9 Febbraio 2012)

con la prole ho un sacco di fantasia ma con gli uomini vedo che non amano molto i nomignoli e diciamo che mi trattengo....sarò banale ma tesoro o caro.


----------



## Ewy (9 Febbraio 2012)

*No...*



Eliade ha detto:


> Cioè...tu stai facendo sarazac e le dici "cucciolotta mia" ...io potrei rimanerci si sasso...View attachment 4466



Cucciolotta mia serve a scaldare l'ambiente... il momento di tenerezze e coccole che precede il sarazac, 
durante il sarazac di solito non uso nomignoli...:sic:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Solo una volta (cioè in un'unica occasione) diedi un nomignolo "all'amico" di un ragazzo che frequentavo...*:carneval:


*SCHWANZSTUCK *


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *SCHWANZSTUCK *






Ewy ha detto:


> Cucciolotta mia serve a scaldare l'ambiente... il momento di tenerezze e coccole che precede il sarazac,
> durante il sarazac di solito non uso nomignoli...:sic:


 Sento il gelo nell'ambiente....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> con la prole ho un sacco di fantasia ma con gli uomini vedo che non amano molto i nomignoli e diciamo che mi trattengo....sarò banale ma tesoro o caro.



:up:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Il mio compagno lo chiamo Stramore e lui mi chiama Serpica.
Liabel lo chiamo l'abominevole  e lui mi chiama principessa.
Per il resto non uso nomignoli...a si... non è proprio un nomignolo...il mio grande capo lo chiamo Victor, come il vampiro capo e millenario del film  underworld


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Febbraio 2012)

Io lo chiamo "maschione"


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *SCHWANZSTUCK *


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2012)

non ricordo nomignoli precedenti, nè dati nè ricevuti (li avrò rimossi ). lui è "habibi" che in arabo è una cosa tipo "il mio amato", e così io per lui. e poi i classici, "amore" soprattutto. ah, quando parlo in inglese, ad altri, lo indico come "my husband". in italiano no, sarebbe una bugia. (ho una logica stringente, eh? )


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2012)

io lo chiamo "raggio di sole"

e sono stata chiamata:
cocco
princi
carina
cicci
sterlina
:mrgreen:


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2012)

io conosco due che si chiamavano "pucci" e poi si sono presi a padellate :mrgreen: preferisco rimanere sul  sobrio


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

culona


----------



## stellina (10 Febbraio 2012)

molte delle persone della mia vita mi chiamano stella...da qui il nick...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io conosco due che si chiamavano "pucci" e poi si sono presi a padellate :mrgreen: preferisco rimanere sul  sobrio



auahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2012)

detesto anche amore, tesoro...per non parlare di "caro".
raddoppio il diminutivo del nome : giorgio gigì, fabio fafà...etc..per fortuna non mi sono mai innamorata di carlo


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto anche amore, tesoro...per non parlare di "caro".
> raddoppio il diminutivo del nome : giorgio gigì, fabio fafà...etc..per fortuna non mi sono mai innamorata di carlo


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto anche amore, tesoro...per non parlare di "caro".
> raddoppio il diminutivo del nome : giorgio gigì, fabio fafà...etc..per fortuna non mi sono mai innamorata di carlo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Grazie Passante 

Per fortuna che ci sei tu a darmi certe soddisfazioni e cogli certe dotte citazioni cinematografiche d'Autore


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Passante
> 
> Per fortuna che ci sei tu a darmi certe soddisfazioni e cogli certe dotte citazioni cinematografiche d'Autore




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ76H4YnvTo&feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR46kQlE7DM&feature=related


----------



## geko (10 Febbraio 2012)

Maaaa Maiala vale? :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Maaaa Maiala vale? :carneval:



Chissà perchè sta maiala non mi convince, e dillo su su dillo che volevi dì  

Claudio.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ76H4YnvTo&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E questa ? 

[video=youtube;OFWAiYd7Jcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFWAiYd7Jcw[/video]


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E questa ?
> 
> [video=youtube;OFWAiYd7Jcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFWAiYd7Jcw[/video]


ma sai che mi assomiglia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Febbraio 2012)

*nomignoli*

i miei nomignoli: pipuz, faguz, bombo, bubino, babbuccio, bamboccio, puzza, fefo, pirulino, pisello


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Maaaa Maiala vale? :carneval:


vale vale...:mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> vale vale...:mexican:



E menomale!!! 

Claudio.


----------



## geko (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chissà perchè sta maiala non mi convince, e dillo su su dillo che volevi dì
> 
> Claudio.


E perché non ti convice? Per chi mi hai preso, per uno tutti pucci cicci pucci?? 
E poi in toscana Maiala è un gran complimento!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E perché non ti convice? Per chi mi hai preso, per uno tutti pucci cicci pucci??
> E poi in toscana Maiala è un gran complimento!



Ok ok mi passi la patata bollente a me, ed io non fuggo, meglio dire porca sbattimi.. che non maiala... 

Claudio.


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E menomale!!!
> 
> Claudio.


'mbè?:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> 'mbè?:carneval:


auahuahhahahahahhahaha 


Claudio.


----------



## geko (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok ok mi passi la patata bollente a me, ed io non fuggo, meglio dire porca sbattimi.. che non maiala...
> 
> Claudio.


Ma tu sei siciliano! In Sicilia ad esempio non si dice 'strafiga' o 'gnocca', si dice 'porcona' appunto.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma tu sei siciliano! In Sicilia ad esempio non si dice 'strafiga' o 'gnocca', si dice 'porcona' appunto.


Allora non sono siciliano, me sento poliglotta auahahhaahahah

Claudio.


----------



## geko (11 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora non sono siciliano, me sento poliglotta auahahhaahahah
> 
> Claudio.



Ma per forza, tuo figlio ti chiama Papy! Ma cchi siculu u facemu addivintari accussì a stu carusu? Ah??


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

marpione mio!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma per forza, tuo figlio ti chiama Papy! Ma cchi siculu u facemu addivintari accussì a stu carusu? Ah??



Touchè grrr  

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Febbraio 2012)

Io la chiamo "patonza più bella del mondo" nell'intimità

Tra l'altro è vero....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Patata bimba cucciola troia puttana maiala amore mio amò uomomeraviglioso ciccetto stella stellina cucciolaglia bestiolina bestiaccia porco


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Patata bimba cucciola troia puttana maiala amore mio amò uomomeraviglioso ciccetto stella stellina cucciolaglia bestiolina bestiaccia porco




Il resto alla prossima puntata! 

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Patata bimba cucciola troia puttana maiala amore mio amò uomomeraviglioso ciccetto stella stellina cucciolaglia bestiolina bestiaccia porco


Scimmietta pelosa no?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scimmietta pelosa no?


E se è depilata? ( lo so era scontata come risposta) ma ti ho dato corda.

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E se è depilata? ( lo so era scontata come risposta) ma ti ho dato corda.
> 
> Claudio.


Hai voglia a depilare le sicule...ti ci vuole un machete...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia a depilare le sicule...ti ci vuole un machete...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


auahauahhahahhahaahah 

Claudio.

Confidenza per confidenza ? mi sono ritrovato vicino bergamo, due donne nude, io fumato loro fumate, e ti dirò.. nonè che fossero tanto depilate eh!! mizzeca!!

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahauahhahahhahaahah
> 
> Claudio.
> 
> ...


Saranno state delle migrate no?
Anch'io al militare avevo di quei milanesi che di milanese insomma...
Ricordo un certo puddu...
Mi raccontava che i suoi nonni erano partiti dalla sardegna...ecc..ecc...
E mi hai fatto venire in mente un amorino con una bergamasca ai tempi dell'università...
La chiamavo esquimia perchè aveva gli occhi come un eschimese...
Ma faceva Salvo di cognome...e quando ad una festa conobbi suo padre...era siculo...
Mi raccontò che era venuto a Bergamo da giovane per fare il maestro di scuola...

E non sai che casini hanno combinato le maestre meridionali ai nostri bambini...
Allora devi sapere che in veneto non c'è una doppia che sia una...i nostri bambini sbagliano tutte le doppie...
Poi scrivono Sabbato!
E dici come mai scrivi Sabbato?
E loro...è la maestra concetta che parla così!

Poi io adoro la musica popolare siciliana...
Che roba...
Tutta in tono minore...

Claudio hai mai sentito parlare delle vicende dell'immenso organo della Cattedrale di Messina?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Saranno state delle migrate no?
> Anch'io al militare avevo di quei milanesi che di milanese insomma...
> Ricordo un certo puddu...
> Mi raccontava che i suoi nonni erano partiti dalla sardegna...ecc..ecc...
> ...


Sentiamo L'organo su  

Claudio.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sentiamo L'organo su
> 
> Claudio.


http://www.diocesimessina.net/duomo/organo.htm

[video=youtube;Xg8f8_x8Jzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg8f8_x8Jzs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.diocesimessina.net/duomo/organo.htm
> 
> [video=youtube;Xg8f8_x8Jzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg8f8_x8Jzs&feature=related[/video]


nessuno riesce a bloccare il viavai di preti fastidiosi come paolini?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno riesce a bloccare il viavai di preti fastidiosi come paolini?


Di questi tempi ( noi che siamo del settore) avere dei preti che ascoltano un concerto d'organo è più unico che raro eh?

Perchè mai?
Questo mastodontico organo mica si deve ai laici eh?
Ma ad un tal vescovo Mons.Paino 1870-1960.
Diventato vescovo nel 1929 in una Messina ricostruita dopo il terremoto, fece edificare un organo che voleva il più bello e grande d'europa no?
E dopo che sto uomo attraverso na montagna di vicende...vede edificato questo strumento, dopo solo una decina d'anni lo vede perire sotto le macerie dei bombardamenti.
Dietro comunque a tutto il fermento organario italiano degli anni 30 c'è un personaggio del calibro di Don Raffaele Manari...che fece edificare nel 1932 il più grande e bello organo che uscì da Mascioni quello del pontificio istituto di musica sacra a Roma.
Dalla scuola di Manari uscirono organisti del calibro di Germani e Vignanelli no?

Ah i bei tempi andati in cui santa romana chiesa dava lavoro ad un mucchio di braccia eh?

In Sicilia poi non si può sottacere il grande organo ruffatti di Monreale no?
I ruffatti sono una ditta veneta!
Costruttori di organi giganteschi negli Usa...

[video=youtube;_E7f00J0hDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E7f00J0hDw[/video]

Nella tua città invece faremo l'organ day di quest'anno!
Genova saltò alla ribalta perchè alla fine dell'800 un certo Trice impiantò una fabbrica di organi...
Le innovazioni che apportò in Italia Trice, furono subito ampiamente, e abilmente superate dai nostri organari.
Trice me lo ritrovo tra le balle anche vicino a casa mia eh? A Soave.

Ma senza la chiesa...non avremmo mai avuto questi splendidi strumenti musicali...gli organi...
E un mondo senza organi sarebbe per me come un mondo senza figa.

Oggi comunque abbastanza stranamente sono proprio i preti ad essere i più ignoranti in maniera di organi...ed è tutto dire...perchè la più importante casa organaria Italiana I Mascioni di Varese autori dello splendido organo di Arenzano, partirono da due frati convenutali cacciati da napoleone e un nipote e si misero a fare organi anzichè pregare dalla mattina alla sera.

Carissimi Amici,
come ogni anno torna puntualmente l’evento dedicato ad appassionati ed addetti ai lavori del mondo organistico;

Dopo il successo dei tre eventi svolti nel 2011 a Bergamo, Parma, Azzio/Gallarate, quest’anno l’Organ Day fa tappa in Liguria, a Genova, città che può vantare un patrimonio organaro fuori dal comune, patrimonio caratterizzato nei secoli non solo da organari Italiani ma anche da organari esteri che confermano il carattere internazionale già dall’antichità di questa “città di naviganti”.

In un percorso storico che va dal ‘600 al ‘900 abbiamo racchiuso in una sola giornata 300 anni di storia organaria, in particolare gli strumenti che visiteremo saranno nell’ordine:

Organo Trice/Balbiani 1890 – Basilica dell’Immacolata Concezione
Organo Locatelli 1880 - Basilica di Nostra Signora della Consolazione
Organo Hermans/Bianchi/Lingiardi 1660 – Basilica di Santa Maria Assunta di Carignano


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di questi tempi ( noi che siamo del settore) avere dei preti che ascoltano un concerto d'organo è più unico che raro eh?
> 
> Perchè mai?
> Questo mastodontico organo mica si deve ai laici eh?
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz:dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
fai sempre così quando ti becco in cose di alta cultura...di cui tu sei totalmente ignorante no?


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
> fai sempre così quando ti becco in cose di alta cultura...di cui tu sei totalmente ignorante no?


vero


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero


Lo so..oramai ti conosco no?
Sei proprio come scrivi no?

Vediamo se fossi innamorato di te...vediamo che nomignolo...speta mi...
Tenta eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.diocesimessina.net/duomo/organo.htm
> 
> [video=youtube;Xg8f8_x8Jzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg8f8_x8Jzs&feature=related[/video]


Quando ho guardato il video fermo, la freccetta nel culo del tizio ed il tizio leggermente calato, mi sono seriamente preoccupato!! è vero pensai! gli scrissi fammi sentire l'organo! ma mortacci mia!! non il culo!

Claudio.


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Quotone....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotone....


Embè logico no?
Tu neanche sai chi è Eugenio Montale e manco hai mai letto "Ossi di seppia"...
Mi pare logico no?


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè logico no?
> Tu neanche sai chi è Eugenio Montale e manco hai mai letto "Ossi di seppia"...
> Mi pare logico no?


Credi davvero che i tuoi sermoni musicali/religiosi, in una discussione ironica sui nomignoli degli innamorati, siano interessanti?
Per me sono noiosi...
Se non sbaglio avevi aperto un topic apposito...perché non sposti i tuoi post li?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Credi davvero che i tuoi sermoni musicali/religiosi, in una discussione ironica sui nomignoli degli innamorati, siano interessanti?
> Per me sono noiosi...
> Se non sbaglio avevi aperto un topic apposito...perché non sposti i tuoi post li?


Se invece di non leggere mai e poi dire fatemi un riassunto...avessi letto tutto il 3d capivi come mai si era finiti a parlare di certe cose...ammetto fuori topic.
No non ho mai aperto un topic sui grandi organi di Messina.
Sono cose troppo particolari.
Tutto è partito da un commento decisamente fuori luogo della signora Minerva.
Ripeto capisco che per te...sono noiosi.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

Conte non ti offendere, sono noiosi anche per me. Li salto sempre. Però Montale lo conosco


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se invece di non leggere mai e poi dire fatemi un riassunto...avessi letto tutto il 3d capivi come mai si era finiti a parlare di certe cose...ammetto fuori topic.
> No non ho mai aperto un topic sui grandi organi di Messina.
> Sono cose troppo particolari.
> Tutto è partito da un commento decisamente fuori luogo della signora Minerva.
> Ripeto capisco che per te...sono noiosi.


Sei il solito e sai perfettamente cosa.
Ti sembra abbia chiesto un riassunto?
 No...evidentemente ho letto, altrimenti non ti avrei giudicato noioso. :carneval:
Il commento di minerva l'ho letto, ma vedi a differenza dei tuoi commenti i suoi sono decisamente più sbrigativi ed eloquenti. 
Lei non ha bisogno di sermoni interminabili ne di sottolineare la mancanza di cultura delle persone per esprimere la sua ""superiorità"", *ed è evidente che solo la mia mancanza di cultura ti permette di sentirti superiore...altro non hai.


*PS So chi è Montale, non ho mai letto "Ossi di Seppia"...sono stati uno dei tanti studi delle scuole superiori che col tempo ho dimenticato.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Conte non ti offendere, sono noiosi anche per me. Li salto sempre. Però Montale lo conosco


Beh è già tanto no?
Anch'io salto i post noiosi, pensi che non ve ne siano per me?
So solo che quando Minerva non sa che cosa rispondere perchè ha messo un piede su una cosa di cui è ignorante e non conosce una cippa di minchia...fa ste cose...

Perchè per lei è impossibile ritenere di essere ignorante di qualcosa che sia interessante no?
Lei è una dea no?

Un po' come te...
Che dato che non ti interessano 3d in cui si parla di cazzi, culi, tette e pompini...allora dici sto forum non fa per me...

Dopo esserti fatta bandiera della libera espressione.
Una mossa del resto tipica della cultura di sinistra.
No?

Prima dicono libertà di espressione.
Poi quando sono al potere.
Ora si pensa solo quello che diciamo noi.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un po' come te...
> Che dato che non ti interessano 3d in cui si parla di cazzi, culi, tette e pompini...allora dici sto forum non fa per me...
> 
> Dopo esserti fatta bandiera della libera espressione.
> ...


Ma io non ho fatto nulla Conte, ho espresso la mia opinione e il forum è tornato decente (quasi, ci sarebbe ancora qualcosina sulla quale lavorare). Miracolo della fede?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io non ho fatto nulla Conte, ho espresso la mia opinione e il forum è tornato decente (quasi, ci sarebbe ancora qualcosina sulla quale lavorare). Miracolo della fede?


Li hai messi tutti in riga questi ospiti maleducati...ma dove siamo qui eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Li hai messi tutti in riga questi ospiti maleducati...ma dove siamo qui eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mi è arrivato un aiuto dal cielo


----------

